# Introducing the RS500 Turbo Upgrade Kit & Tuning Package for MkII Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI by 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the all-new RS500 Turbo Upgrade & Tuning Package for 8J (MkII) Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI by 034Motorsport! :thumbup:

*034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Upgrade & Tuning Package for 8J (MkII) Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer the RS500 Turbo Upgrade & Tuning Package for the 2.5 TFSI engine found in the 8J Audi TTRS!

RS500 was designed for the track day enthusiast who desires an improved useable powerband without sacrificing reliability. Providing significant increases in horsepower and torque past 5,000 RPM, the RS500 Tuning Package shines on track where the factory turbocharger can’t keep up. Consisting of an OEM+ turbocharger upgrade, higher-flow high-pressure fuel pump, and 034Motorsport’s proprietary performance software, the RS500 tuning package is the elegant, reliable solution for breathtaking performance on the street or track, at an excellent price point.

At the center of the 034Motorsport RS500 Tuning Package is the LOBA LO500P drop-in hybrid turbocharger upgrade. Made in Germany and based on the factory Borg Warner unit, this turbocharger features a state-of-the-art billet compressor wheel and clipped turbine wheel to allow for higher flow. The backplate, compressor housing, turbine housing, and exhaust manifold have all been CNC-machined for optimal flow and increased performance. The LO500P turbocharger also features an upgraded thrust bearing, is precision-balanced to ensure reliability, and is the only upgraded turbocharger available for the 2.5 TFSI engine that has been tested and approved by Audi Sport (Part Number ASCR13 TT 01 01) during the SP4T Race Car’s development.

034Motorsport’s extensive racing experience with the TT RS led to the development of a new line of performance software for the 2.5 TFSI’s Bosch MED 9 ECU, debuting with the RS500 Tuning Package. 034Motorsport spent a significant amount of time developing and verifying our proprietary software to ensure that RS500 delivers consistent, reliable power under grueling track conditions. Through optimization of the factory ECU's boost, fueling, and timing maps, the RS500 Tuning Package brings out the potential of the LO500P Turbocharger. Peak boost ranges from 21-25 PSI (octane dependent) and tapers to 18 PSI by the new 7,100 RPM redline to keep the turbo running at its optimum efficiency. This conservative, track-oriented boost mapping provides rock-solid performance lap after lap, and is combined with an advanced boost control strategy that allows for increased precision beyond factory limits. Going beyond power improvements, 034Motorsport’s calibrator also made improvements to the throttle mapping, increased idle stability, and enabled left-foot braking. The end result is a tune that drives as smoothly as a factory calibration, with power delivery that is consistent and manageable on the street and track alike.

Along with the LO500P Turbocharger and 034Motorsport ECU Calibrations, the RS500 Tuning Package includes a LOBA High-Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade, CNC-Machined Compressor Inlet Pipe, and Installation Hardware Kit. RS500 installs as a drop-in replacement for the factory parts, without requiring extensive modifications to other components.

Every RS500 Tuning Package includes a fully-loaded PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader that will allow the end user to reflash between 91, 93, and 100 octane files. (PL34 support for the TTRS is in beta, and expected to be finalized in July.) Initial flashes must still be performed on-site at 034Motorsport.

*Peak Horsepower & Torque:*

*Stock:* 372 Horsepower / 384 Foot-Pounds of Torque (As Measured by 034Motorsport on 91 Octane)
*RS500 91 Octane:* 482 Horsepower / 455 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*RS500 100 Octane:* 496 Horsepower / 516 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:*

91 Octane: 113 HP @ 6,650 RPM / 96 TQ @ 3,900 RPM
100 Octane: 130 HP @ 6,150 RPM / 155 TQ @ 4,250 RPM
*Tuning Features:*

Developed In-House on the Street, Track, and 034Motorsport's Chassis Dyno
Optimized Boost, Timing, and Fueling Maps for Increased Horsepower & Torque
Includes PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader with 91 Octane, 93 Octane, and 100 Octane Tunes - (PL34 support for the TTRS is in beta, and expected to be finalized in July.)
Increased Rev Limiter to 7,100 RPM
Speed Limiter (Governor) Removed
Improved Throttle Response & Power Delivery
Refined Throttle Mapping for Part Throttle Drivability
Mirrored Throttle Mapping Between Normal & Sport Mode (No More Touchy On/Off Switch!)
Increased Idle Stability (Especially Helpful with Lightweight Flywheels!)
More Aggressive Exhaust Flap Control In Sport Mode
Left-Foot Braking Enabled
*Hardware Features:*

*LOBA LO500P Turbocharger*
LOBA LO-3171“Extended Tip” Forged Billet Compressor Wheel
5-Axis CNC Re-Profiled Compressor Housing & Backplate
5-Axis CNC-Machined Exhaust Manifold
Clipped Turbine Wheel
Upgraded Thrust Bearing
Upgraded Wastegate Actuator
Precision Balanced Individual Components & CHRA
Approved Official Audi Sport Part (ASCR13 TT 01 01)
SCCA World Challenge Legal
Made in Germany
*LOBA 2.5 TFSI HPFP Upgrade*
Heat-Treated Piston & Cylinder
DLC Coated Piston
Nano-Ceramic Coated Piston & Cylinder
Optimized Component Clearances
OEM Pump O-ring Seal Included & Fitted
Assembled in Clean Room Environment
Precisely Inspected, Tested, Pre-Lubed
Made in Germany
*LOBA CNC-Machined Compressor Inlet Pipe*
*PL34 Hand-Held Flash Loader* (PL34 support for the TTRS is in beta, and expected to be finalized in July.)
*Installation Hardware Kit Included!*
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2012 - 2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI (8J)
*Recommended Supporting Modifications:*

Audi TT RS Performance Downpipe
Audi TT RS Performance Intercooler
Upgraded Clutch Kit (Required for 100 Octane)
*Tune Installation:*

*Initial Installation:* Flashed directly to your vehicle's ECU at 034Motorsport.
*Program Switching:* Once the initial flash is performed at 034Motorsport, the end user can flash between programs using the included PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader. (PL34 support for the TTRS is in beta, and expected to be finalized in July.)










*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | RS500 Tuning Package for 2012-2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI:*










*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 100 Octane | RS500 Tuning Package for 2012-2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI:*








Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Learn More About the RS500 Turbo Kit for the Audi TTRS!*


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats not a bad price. Really not too bad at all considering the other options out there. Just curious about the response compared to OEM. As I understand it the hybrid loba solution for TTRS is a laggy affair


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent job 034, that seems fairly reasonable!

So... can you do a core refund deal on the HPFP and turbo? Also, do you have a clutch recommendation?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Fined said:


> Thats not a bad price. Really not too bad at all considering the other options out there. Just curious about the response compared to OEM. As I understand it the hybrid loba solution for TTRS is a laggy affair



Ehh, if you look at the dyno graph, the only place the stock turbo makes more TQ is below 2600rpm, on racegas. And even then it is only a difference of 30tq? When you go with a larger compressor and turbine, you are always going to sacrifice some response/spool for power, it is just the nature of the beast. It just isn't possible to have a turbo that spools at 1700rpm and pulls all the way to 7000rpm, on a small motor like the 2.5L.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Fined said:


> Thats not a bad price. Really not too bad at all considering the other options out there. Just curious about the response compared to OEM. As I understand it the hybrid loba solution for TTRS is a laggy affair


The LO500P isn't what I'd consider laggy by any means, especially when compared to much larger on-hybrid turbos. It does have a larger compressor wheel and clipped turbine wheel, but those benefit top-end performance substantially without being too detrimental to spool. As you can see from the dynos, boost onset with the RS500 package isn't significantly different from the stock turbo, as it is able to hit 15 PSI by ~2,550 RPM.

Transient response, which is really what matters on-track, remains phenomenal with the LOBA turbo. 



CarbonRS said:


> Excellent job 034, that seems fairly reasonable!
> 
> So... can you do a core refund deal on the HPFP and turbo? Also, do you have a clutch recommendation?


Glad you like it! It's important to not that the price includes the turbo, HPFP, inlet pipe, fully-loaded PL34, and all gaskets/hardware needed for installation. 

PM sent. :thumbup:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

I see 91 Octane and 100 Octane, what about us 93 Octane users? Would it vary too much from the 91 map?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Gstno1 said:


> I see 91 Octane and 100 Octane, what about us 93 Octane users? Would it vary too much from the 91 map?


The 93 file is being finalized, but results so far look very good, even at the same boost levels as the 91 file. :thumbup:


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it possible to use the kit with stock exhaust? I live in a county that requires OBD sensor readiness. :facepalm: The only way for me to get by with a high-flow down pipe is with an o2 spacer, and I'm not all that confident in them.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> Is it possible to use the kit with stock exhaust? I live in a county that requires OBD sensor readiness. :facepalm: The only way for me to get by with a high-flow down pipe is with an o2 spacer, and I'm not all that confident in them.


PM sent.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

What is the approximate cost of the labor for installation?
Also wondering about the turnaround time.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

gengo said:


> What is the approximate cost of the labor for installation?
> Also wondering about the turnaround time.


I believe we charge about 9.5 hours total for the install. 

We normally request that the car be left here for 3 days, in order to get some dyno data and logs on the street. The whole kit is basically a bolt-on affair, but we like to make sure that everything is 100% before releasing cars into the wild.

Also, of note, is that the PL34 will allow for us to email you any software revisions for the RS500 Tuning Package. This means that you have access to any power or tunability improvements that may come in the future right at your fingertips.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new Featured User up on Sean's RS500-Powered Audi TT RS!



034Motorsport said:


> The Audi TT RS's 2.5 TFSI turbocharged inline five cylinder is a fantastic engine, even in stock form. Rated at 360 crank horsepower and engineered by Audi's quattro GmBh department, it was voted the "International Engine of the Year" for six consecutive years. Despite all of the accolades and press, for some (including Sean) the factory power levels just aren't enough. That's where 034Motorsport's RS500 Turbo Kit comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Any tune for E85?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

milo said:


> Any tune for E85?



Always wanted to to do this... As my other cars drink E85. Just haven't had the time to deal with the car if it doesn't accept it lol.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

milo said:


> Any tune for E85?


We are looking into it for the RS500 kit, barring any hardware limitations for adequate fuel delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking into it for the RS500 kit, barring any hardware limitations for adequate fuel delivery. :thumbup:



In in the words of the Gunny:

OUT ****ING STANDING!


----------



## Merlinen (May 27, 2014)

Any dealers in Europe that can supply this kit??


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Merlinen said:


> Any dealers in Europe that can supply this kit??


The European ECUs are slightly different from US ones, but we should be able to supply the kit with tuning through Awesome GTI in the UK. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just finished another RS500 Kit install. 100 Octane dyno numbers below! 

*Engine/Drivetrain Mods:*

034Motorsport Audi TT RS RS500 Turbo Kit
034Motorsport Audi TT RS High-Flow Downpipe
034Motorsport Audi TT RS Catless Midpipes
Wagner Tuning EVO 3 Front-Mount Intercooler
Stock Clutch & Flywheel
We're still wrapping up a few more new products for the RS and I hope to have more info on those in the coming months.

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Let's see a plot for 93 octane, please! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Let's see a plot for 93 octane, please!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Agreed. i was looking an APR brochure over the weekend and noticed it said their blower for a RS4 is 630 hp + and they have 10.6 next to the car. Those numbers are such BS. Just give us some real world #'s on pump.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'll be finalizing 93 numbers next week, just verifying on a second car as well. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Video with The Smoking Tire coming soon! 










We also have another big RS announcement in the works. :thumbup:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Video with The Smoking Tire coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another product fro the TT-RS or some other RS car? If for TT-RS, could it be an E85 option?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CbutterK said:


> Another product fro the TT-RS or some other RS car? If for TT-RS, could it be an E85 option?


I don't have an update on the possibility of E85 tuning, but this is the TT RS news I was referring to! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eld-Audi-TT-RS-in-Pirelli-World-Challenge-GTS!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have an update on the possibility of E85 tuning, but this is the TT RS news I was referring to!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eld-Audi-TT-RS-in-Pirelli-World-Challenge-GTS!


But let me get that wing. 👍


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Evilevo said:


> But let me get that wing. 👍


+1. Where can we get that wing & does it require extensive modification to attach to the car?


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

If your talking about the wing from the TTRS that they plan on racing I BELIEVE that would an APR wing with mounts that Don Istook made himself so that he could mount the wing. 034 feel free to correct me if im wrong. I met Don back in May and he went over a presentation of the racing program and all the parts they develop and that looks like one of them.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

How about an EA113 kit please


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Evilevo said:


> But let me get that wing. 👍


I believe Don is selling the wing off his car for $500


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

1QWIKWHP said:


> I believe Don is selling the wing off his car for $500


I know, but why pay for it when I can bug the **** out of Laszlo and enjoy myself? 😂


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

1QWIKWHP said:


> I believe Don is selling the wing off his car for $500


i think he's selling the previous smaller wing. the one he used before they were allowed to go with this bigger one


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just launched our Stage 1, Stage 2, and Stage 2+ Performance Software for the Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI! More info on that here: 

For those who have been waiting on a comparison of the RS500 kit to Stage 2/2+, here it is:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

I took the time to compile some comparison dynos between APR Stage 3 and the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit. These are from in-house Stage 3 and RS500 installs we've done over the past few years.

I hope this data is helpful and helps you draw your own conclusions when deciding which kit best suits your goals and driving style. As a company that has installed numerous APR Stage 3 kits in the past (including one on our own car) we are pleased to be able to bring another option to market and further the 2.5 TFSI platform using our in-house resources and years of tuning experience.

We feel that the 034Motorsport RS500 Audi TT RS Turbo Kit nicely fills a void between the stock turbo and a larger unit that has a more peaky powerband.I did my best to provide apples-to-apples comparisons, with similar supporting modifications and fuel type between kits.

*Marty's APR Stage 3 Kit on 91 Octane vs. Sean's RS500 Kit on 91 Octane*










*Javad's APR Stage 3 Kit on 91 Octane vs. Sean's RS500 Kit on 91 Octane*










*Tim's APR Stage 3 Kit on 91 Octane vs. Sean's RS500 Kit on 91 Octane*










*Tim's APR Stage 3 Kit on 100 Octane vs. Javad's RS500 Kit on 100 Octane*


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

:what:

This is exactly what we have been speculating on for years. Thank you!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, very interesting! 

So what is going on with the APR Stage 3 kits on 91 above 6500RPM? The hybrid turbo actually produces slightly more power than the APR kit in 2 out of 3 cases at high RPM, which is where the hybrid turbo should struggle against the APR kit? Is that just better tuning from 034?

Otherwise, the APR kit would be faster on the track where one can keep RPM's up >4000RPM, but the RS500 kit should be considerably more responsive at sane, street RPM levels. 

Thanks for posting up this comparison data!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Something must be terribly wrong with their tune. 27psi on a GT35 is only making 416whp? The hybrid should be spinning much faster than the GT35 to make similar power because it is smaller. 

I'd take the hybrid turbo over the APR kit any day of the week. I'll gladly sacrifice 30whp for more area under the curve


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Evilevo said:


> Something must be terribly wrong with their tune. 27psi on a GT35 is only making 416whp? The hybrid should be spinning much faster than the GT35 to make similar power because it is smaller.
> 
> I'd take the hybrid turbo over the APR kit any day of the week. I'll gladly sacrifice 30whp for more area under the curve


Not to mention that the APR kit is something like $8k-$10k more expensive ( need to compare what's included in each kit and install labor to determine the actual, out the door difference).


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The GTX kit performs well with higher octane, as it runs a substantially more boost than we do with the RS500 kit. 91 octane really limits how much timing you can run, especially at those boost levels.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The GTX kit performs well with higher octane, as it runs a substantially more boost than we do with the RS500 kit. 91 octane really limits how much timing you can run, especially at those boost levels.


Less boost, more timing. But we just had this discussion elsewhere 😏


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The GTX kit performs well with higher octane, as it runs a substantially more boost than we do with the RS500 kit. 91 octane really limits how much timing you can run, especially at those boost levels.


Truely, but who runs around on race gas 95% of the time....?

For a DD, as this has been my D since driven off the lot in 2012, I wouldnt dream of getting the APR system over the 034 System for mostly DD driving. I am a road driver, with no track days in this car (shame really), so I wouldnt shell out over $10,000 more for a fraction of power I would use only <5% of the time. Not a chance.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am just wondering if 034 needs another TT-RS engine for any development purposes 

I have my engine that I took out of my car when the intake screw came out and went into Cyl 5. I have been told it just needs heads/pistons and right now its crated in my garage. Lets trade one of these for the engine!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We had the opportunity to bring our RS500-powered Audi TT RS down to SoCal for Matt Farah to drive for a One Take. He really enjoyed the car, and we had a chance to scope out some awesome driving roads and see the Dinan S1 BMW M4 in person. 

Looking forward to having more projects featured on video!






You can learn more about the 034Motorsport RS500 Audi TT-RS Turbo Kit by clicking here. :thumbup:

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty awesome Lazlo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're working on another RS500 build in-house as I type, and a few RS500 cars are up and running in NJ and MD. 

Our friend Dennis (SevernTTRS on QuattroWorld) has an RS500 Audi TT RS Turbo Kit being installed by NGP as I type!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed by Drive Auto Works in New Jersey. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing car and article!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing car and article!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Huh, actual numbers aside (which are *wildly* different from APR's quoted WHP and Tq for St. 3 with 100 oct), the morphology of the curves for the APR St. 3 car is nothing like those published by APR.

Not questioning your data... but rather that maybe the APR-tuned vehicle was suffering some issues... 

Sconnie


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Huh, actual numbers aside (which are *wildly* different from APR's quoted WHP and Tq for St. 3 with 100 oct), the morphology of the curves for the APR St. 3 car is nothing like those published by APR.
> 
> Not questioning your data... but rather that maybe the APR-tuned vehicle was suffering some issues...
> 
> Sconnie


The dyno charts posted were from three different APR Stage 3 TT RS's that we built in house. One of them was put back to the stock turbo due to customer dissatisfaction, the other is now RS500, and the third was retuned by another tuner with the APR hardware and made more power, but still ended up upgrading to an IMS turbo kit.

The numbers are lower since the Mustang dyno we use reads substantially lower (~12-15%) than the Dynapack hub dyno that APR uses. I also believe APR's dynos were done with the Haldex disconnected (ie: FWD mode). Regarding the shape of the cuves; they are actually very similar. APR uses different scaling (y-axis starts at 100 instead of zero) to make the gains from stock seem more drastic.

These numbers accurately reflect what that kit made on various octane maps on three different cars, and a big part of why we made the RS500 kit. :thumbup:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The dyno charts posted were from three different APR Stage 3 TT RS's that we built in house. One of them was put back to the stock turbo due to customer dissatisfaction, the other is now RS500, and the third was retuned by another tuner with the APR hardware and made more power, but still ended up upgrading to an IMS turbo kit.
> 
> The numbers are lower since the Mustang dyno we use reads substantially lower (~12-15%) than the Dynapack hub dyno that APR uses. I also believe APR's dynos were done with the Haldex disconnected (ie: FWD mode). Regarding the shape of the cuves; they are actually very similar. APR uses different scaling (y-axis starts at 100 instead of zero) to make the gains from stock seem more drastic.
> 
> These numbers accurately reflect what that kit made on various octane maps on three different cars, and a big part of why we made the RS500 kit. :thumbup:


APR's Dynopak is being run FWD only as well I believe. So yes, on their dyno, a stage 3 TTRS might get those high numbers, but it wouldn't touch them on my dyno or 034's Mustang. Hope that helps. The most I have ever seen on APR software on my dyno is 540whp, period.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

URHank said:


> APR's Dynopak is being run FWD only as well I believe. So yes, on their dyno, a stage 3 TTRS might get those high numbers, but it wouldn't touch them on my dyno or 034's Mustang. Hope that helps. The most I have ever seen on APR software on my dyno is 540whp, period.


540awhp on a Mustang dyno is a lot of power:thumbup:


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok, cut and pasted and sorted the graphs side by side. Kinda whiny, but your differentiation between runs via a slightly different shade of the first run is nigh on imperceptibly different.

And also, the morphology *is* very similar. Wow, so... hmmm... Bummer about the APR numbers. There's marketing and then there's outright lying (not sure which of those categories the APR stuff falls into). Wish they would defend themselves here so I could feel better about the coin I have dropped on their products...

Thanks for the clarification!

Regards,

Sconnie


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Ok, cut and pasted and sorted the graphs side by side. Kinda whiny, but your differentiation between runs via a slightly different shade of the first run is nigh on imperceptibly different.
> 
> And also, the morphology *is* very similar. Wow, so... hmmm... Bummer about the APR numbers. There's marketing and then there's outright lying (not sure which of those categories the APR stuff falls into). Wish they would defend themselves here so I could feel better about the coin I have dropped on their products...
> 
> ...


Well, to their credit, you can't expect every dyno to read exactly the same. Well, you can, but that isn't reality. 

As a dyno owner, I will say that they load their dynos extremely hard. I can never replicate their spool and early rpm torque curve unless I almost stall the dyno out. That is just not a true representation of how a car feels on the street in my opinion. We load our dyno brake to act like a 3rd gear pull would feel on the street, thus represents how it feels on the street.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Every post this thread gets more interesting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I like this video pretty much!

http://youtu.be/cOUe0YyqxTk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems like everytime I log in on a forum I read how APR is lying, or at least trying to hide something from its customers. Between this, RSC exhaust debacle, their so far failed attempt at a stage 3 kit for the b8 s4. Doesn't really surprise me that other reputable shops are making a better product. They keep this **** up and soon they will be sold again unless this is Mangrove Equities attempt to salvage what they bought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SconnieRoadie said:


> There's marketing and then there's outright lying (not sure which of those categories the APR stuff falls into). Wish they would defend themselves here so I could feel better about the coin I have dropped on their products...


This post was emailed to me. I have not read the rest of the thread. If I understand correctly, someone is suggesting we're lying about our stage 3 power figures.

Per our website, here are the advertised results:

445 WTQ / 457 WHP - 91 octane
495 WTQ / 492 WHP - 93 octane
526 WTQ / 605 WHP - 100 octane

When dyno testing in house, we were able to achieve higher results than those advertised, as seen here:

*APR Stage 3 - 91 octane vs stock*










*APR Stage 3 - 93 octane vs stock*










*APR Stage 3 - 100 octane vs stock*










The results are all with SAEJ1349 correction. I'm also happy to report results with SAE [adapted], DIN and STP correction are all higher than the results above. 

I hope this clears things up. If you have any other questions, feel free to message me. 

Thank you!

-Arin


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This post was emailed to me. I have not read the rest of the thread. If I understand correctly, someone is suggesting we're lying about our stage 3 power figures.
> 
> Per our website, here are the advertised results:
> 
> ...



Except that they didn't say you were lying, just that you dyno your cars in FWD only on a Dynapack, which reads higher than other dynos. So dynoing in FWD is going yield higher numbers than AWD, because of less drivetrain loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Evilevo said:


> Except that they didn't say you were lying, just that you dyno your cars in FWD only on a Dynapack, which reads higher than other dynos. So dynoing in FWD is going yield higher numbers than AWD, because of less drivetrain loss.


Actually, the term used was: Outright lying.

With regards to the haldex system, you'll find there's not much of a difference between FWD and AWD mode in most circumstances. However, since all dynos read differently, it's a moot point. Dynoing in AWD simply means you have the chance of damaging the haldex system, and producing inconsistent results.

Haldex does not always send the same power to the rear. On the road under full acceleration, if there isn't wheel spin, it's not sending the same amount of power to the rear as it would if there was wheel spin. For this varying reason, it simply makes sense to dyno in FWD mode. That way there's no guessing game. Did it send 10% to the rear? How bout 40%? We make it 0%, and in doing so the results are consistently the same. By making the results consistent, we can compare to stock, stage 1, stage 2, different octanes, heck, even different back to back results and ensure the results are always as comparable as possible. 

For our customers we average results and remove the outlying peaks and spikes as to not skew the figures into appearing higher. We relay what the car did stock, and what it did modified. We conservatively estimate drivetrain loss (not via a percentage, mind you) and display crank figures, wheel figures, and our gain over stock. If customers disagree with our crank estimates, they are free to come up with their own. If they think our dyno reads high, or low, they can take the delta between stock and modified to estimate gains. If they aren't satisfied with that, in many cases (including here) we do our best to provide pbox acceleration figures. At the end of the day we like well informed customers. We like giving as much information as we can. We'll never be perfect, but we do thank those who appreciate our efforts. :thumbup:

Thank you,

-Arin


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, the term used was: Outright lying.
> 
> With regards to the haldex system, you'll find there's not much of a difference between FWD and AWD mode in most circumstances. However, since all dynos read differently, it's a moot point. Dynoing in AWD simply means you have the chance of damaging the haldex system, and producing inconsistent results.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the data, Arin.

And to be clear, the post cited "marketing or outright lying" without saying which, perhaps too strong, especially in the light of your explanation... I "might" have employed that in hopes of prodding APR into the fray for some data and discussion. 

Regards,

Sconnie


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

APR's power figures ≠ reliability or repeatability of the results. 

Seems like many of the Stage 3 owners have taken off their kits, sold their cars or moved onto other tuners.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a few more RS500 builds taking place in our Service Department as I type! Stay tuned for updates on those cars. 

*034Motorsport Audi TT RS Hybrid Turbo Upgrade Kit with Performance Software*





[email protected] said:


> With regards to the haldex system, you'll find there's not much of a difference between FWD and AWD mode in most circumstances. However, since all dynos read differently, it's a moot point. Dynoing in AWD simply means you have the chance of damaging the haldex system, and producing inconsistent results.
> 
> Haldex does not always send the same power to the rear. On the road under full acceleration, if there isn't wheel spin, it's not sending the same amount of power to the rear as it would if there was wheel spin. For this varying reason, it simply makes sense to dyno in FWD mode. That way there's no guessing game. Did it send 10% to the rear? How bout 40%? We make it 0%, and in doing so the results are consistently the same. By making the results consistent, we can compare to stock, stage 1, stage 2, different octanes, heck, even different back to back results and ensure the results are always as comparable as possible.


Thanks for posting, Arin. Just to clarify, this info is correct on dynos like the Dynapack ones APR has (and Land & Sea one we used to use) with uncoupled front/rear rollers. 

With linked rollers on our Mustang dyno, there is no detrimental effect to the Haldex system by running cars in AWD mode, since the wheels are moving at the same speed. There is no guessing involved, either.

In our testing, we've seen different WHP numbers result from testing with Haldex in FWD vs. AWD, so we use AWD numbers for all baselines on this dyno. The reality is that different dynos yield different numbers, which is why we offer comparisons to the factory turbo and crank conversions for the RS500 kit.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A few more RS500 builds are in the works out east!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! We're going to have a lot of happy customers running these turbos :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

If you're still on the fence about our turbo kit watch Matt Farah rip through some windy roads!






You can learn more about the 034Motorsport RS500 Audi TT-RS Turbo Kit by clicking here. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Now that I have decided to keep my current ttrs instead of going to the new one next year. I have decided to start upgrading it even more. Sent a pm last week asking questions about the kit. Waiting for a response.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Now that I have decided to keep my current ttrs instead of going to the new one next year. I have decided to start upgrading it even more. Sent a pm last week asking questions about the kit. Waiting for a response.


Pmd!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Let us know if you have any questions on this kit. You can PM us directly


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 

Any reviews to share?:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Late Halloween Bump!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushigns have been updated! They will not come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on TEeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at? We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just thinking of Wuste [up]


*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

